# Algo sobre potencias, tensiones y corrientes.



## edix/09 (Jun 3, 2010)

pero cuantos watt reales da entonces?


----------



## MRSOUND2006 (Jun 3, 2010)

Edix, la potencia de salida de este amplificador o de cualquier otro es segun el voltaje, amperaje, cantidad de transistores, etc. que le mandes, es decir si lo alimentas con 20V 2A. y le mandas 2 transistores, no pretendas que te de 4000W. Todo se relaciona.


----------



## edix/09 (Jun 3, 2010)

Lean un poco lo que escribo... ya se que todo depende de todo los factores que dicen y que no da 4000w nunca dije eso, dije que que potencia da en rsm real porque supuestamente se pierde un poco de potencia por el calor o otros factores y queria saber para comprar unos parlantes, que aguante al amplificador.

Yo queria saber que potencia obtendria con 36+36 3A aproximadamente.

Saludos


----------



## Nimer (Jun 3, 2010)

edix/09 dijo:


> Lean un poco lo que escribo... ya se que todo depende de todo los factores que dicen y que no da 4000w nunca dije eso, dije que que potencia da en rsm real porque supuestamente se pierde un poco de potencia por el calor o otros factores y queria saber para comprar unos parlantes, que aguante al amplificador.
> 
> Yo queria saber que potencia obtendria con 36+36 3A aproximadamente.
> 
> Saludos



Un poquito más de 125W RMS en 8 ohms. (~ 127W)


----------



## Cacho (Jun 3, 2010)

edix/09 dijo:


> Yo queria saber que potencia obtendria con 36+36 *3A *aproximadamente.





Nimer dijo:


> Un poquito más de 125W RMS en 8 ohms. (~ 127W)



Guarda Nimer... Mirá la corriente 

Tenés máximo 100W disponibles con esa corriente (bueno, un poquito más) y de eso tenés aproximadamente el 60% para convertir en sonido. Eso asumiendo una carga que no te pida más corriente (16Ohm) que los 3A disponibles (asumiendo que son 3A por rama).

Saludos


----------



## edix/09 (Jun 3, 2010)

que quisiste explicar cacho?

 nimer 125w?

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 3, 2010)

Que con 36V y 3A no pasás de unos 60W RMS, y te podés acercar a los 100 si la eficiencia se acerca al 100%

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Que con 36V y 3A no pasás de unos 60W RMS, y te podés acercar a los 100 si la eficiencia se acerca al 100%
> 
> Saludos



100& de eficiencia!!!
El santo grial de la electrónica!!!


----------



## edix/09 (Jun 3, 2010)

pero en si casi es imposible tener 100% de eficiencia? pero los 36v son del trafo serian va no 36 vc...(lo digo por si me exprese mal o no entendieron, y asi se confundioron al responder)

ok gracias por aproximarme los rsm jeje


----------



## Nimer (Jun 3, 2010)

No pongo en duda lo que Cacho diga. Pero creí que si el trafo es de 36+36 x 3A, tengo 216W disponibles (el doble de lo que calculó Cacho), siendo:
36 x 6 (3A por rama) = 216W
72 x 3 (3A total pero tomando tensión de punta a punta) = 216W.

Y me resulta extraño porque el amplificador de 100W de luciperro estaba marcado como de un consumo de alrededor de 3A (incluso menos) para un canal, alimentándolo a +-45v.


Por el cálculo que hice, fue por una fórmula que leí en algún lado de Cacho o Ezavalla, no recuerdo quién de los dos. Pero no especificaba acerca de la corriente.
Ahora me pongo a releer acerca del tema.

Perdón por tirar mal el dato entonces. 
Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 3, 2010)

Me dí cuenta de lo que hacías Nimer, pero tené presente que el ampli conduce desde una de las ramas por vez. La carga NUNCA ve los 72V (sólo en un puente).

Podés tener 36Vrms (son 50V de continua/pico) sobre la carga como máximo y la corriente límite es de 3A => Rload min=50V/3A=16 Ohm o nos pasamos de corriente, y la potencia máxima (pico) será de 156,...W, o 78 y monedas de RMS.

Ahí no estoy considerando ni la eficiencia, ni la caída de la fuente bajo carga (pongamos que unos 5V) ni la distancia de la onda de salida al riel de alimentación (entre 2 y 3V). Al revoleo y con suerte andarás por los 60Wrms.

Y no Edix, esta vez no me había equivocado al leer ni al hacer la estimación 
36V de alterna se rectifican y se van a 50V (se multiplica por raíz de 2), pero el valor RMS toma como tensión la de pico (50V) dividida por raíz de 2. Eso da los mismos 36V con los que arrancamos.

Saludos


----------



## Nimer (Jun 3, 2010)

Entendido Cacho. Justamente sigo leyendo acerca del tema.
Lo que me desconcierta un poco es que el mismo PDF de Plaquetodo indica un consumo total a 100W de 2,1A.
No me quedó muy claro cómo llegaste a los 156W y a los 78WRms (que estaban calculados sin pérdidas)

Cómo calcularías la corriente necesaria para un amplificador? Creo que la estimación de potencia la estoy haciendo bien. Pero la de corriente no la puedo sacar por ley de ohm en base a ese dato. O si?

Había dicho 125W rms.. Que se traducirían en 176W ¿nominales? que, sabiendo salen de una tensión de 36v (no consideremos todas las caídas de tensiones ahora, primero quiero entenderlo), necesitaría unos (176W / 36v) 4,9A?

Y ahora.. Eso fue sin las pérdidas.. Si tengo que tomar la tensión CON las pérdidas, se me va la corriente al diablo!

Si querés mandarme a leer, bienvenido sea, también. 
Saludos!



*Agrego algo que acabo de darme cuenta:*
Si tomo los 36v del transformador, los rectifico (50,91v), le resto la caída del puente de diodos (49,5v), le quito un 3% de tensión por someterlo a la carga en 8 ohms (48v), y le resto 3v que son los que nunca van a llegar a la señal de salida del amplificador por la caída de los transistores (45v), y a eso lo llevo nuevamente a Vrms (31,8v), obtengo la tensión con las respectivas caídas.
Pero al multiplicarlo por los 2,1A que indica el PDF como consumo, llegamos a 67W!
Los 100W y 130W que indica plaquetodo, no son RMS? (Me da 94W al multiplicar los 67W por raiz de 2.)


----------



## Cacho (Jun 3, 2010)

Hay 36+36V de alterna y hay (siendo optimistas) 3A disponibles.
Eso da +-50V con 3A => Llamen a Moe... digo a Ohm, y resulta que la impedancia mínima del parlante es de 50V/3A o la corriente se va al cuerno. Da 16 Ohm y fracción, así que serán 16 Ohm.

Paréntesis para decir que Vrms=Vpico/raíz(2). Aclaremos que P=V*I y V=I*R => P=V²/R (reemplazando nomás)

Seguimos y ahora hablando de la onda de salida: P(pico)=V(pico)²/R (Vpico = Vcc menos las caídas en los transistores y esas porquerías) y Prms=P(Pico)/2=Vrms²/R.

Una cuenta linda es que [Vpico/raiz(2)]²/R (esto es Vrms²/R=Prms) se puede escribir como Vpico²/raiz(2)²/R, pero sacar la raíz cuadrada para elevar al cuadrado el resultado es lo mismo que nohacerle nada al numerito. Entonces queda Vpico²/2R o lo que es lo mismo (Vpico²/R)/2=Ppico/2.

De ahí viene eso de que la potencia RMS es la mitad de la de pico.


Si ahora hacemos las cuentas, recoradndo que la carga es de 16 Ohm o la corriente se queja, queda P=50V²/16Ohm=2500/16=156,25W.
Ahí está la de pico, la RMS sale con la división por dos.


Saludos


----------



## Nimer (Jun 3, 2010)

Joya, Cacho. Gracias por la explicación. 
Pero al final, hay alguna fórmula para calcular la corriente que es necesaria para alimentar un circuito determinado? Tenemos la tensión de alimentación del circuito, por ejemplo. Llegamos a esos 125W sobre 8 ohms de los que hablé al principio (que sigo creyendo que están bien, no?), pero nos falta calcular la corriente que debe entregar el transformador.

Releyendo el thread de EZ sobre el cálculo de algunos datos de los transformadores, él me había dicho que para cubrir las exigencias de un amplificador de 100W, eran necesarios sólo entre 10W y 25W, llegando a unos (60% de rendimiento) 16W y 42W totales, porque para los picos están los filtros.

Si aplico lo mismo para este amplificador que, supongamos son 125W, tengo que cubrir una exigencia (de manera permanente) de 52W! Que se van a traducir en (52W / 36v) 1,44A..
Si el muchacho anterior tenía 3A, según ESTE cálculo debería ir bien.

Te estoy volviendo loco. Disculpas.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 4, 2010)

Según el rango dinámico de la música, el consumo constante que vas a tener es una fracción del máximo (y la potencia que se entrega también es una fracción).

Si el 90% del tiempo estás 9dB por debajo de la máxima, la potencia es de 1/8 de la total. El 5% estás 6dB por debajo (1/4 de potencia), el 2,5% a -3dB (media potencia) y el otro 2,5% a plena potencia, entonces el trafo te cubre lo que hace falta con tener disponible una potencia superior a ese  1/8 que se consume constantemente.

Carga los condensadores (que se descargan cuando se queda corto el trafo) durante el 90% del tiempo. Peeeeeeeeeeero... Si no tenés tanto rango dinámico se nos hace de noche, y si se descargan los condensadores (tienen que ser bastante grandes o se complica también) se cargan violentamente, así que le van a pegar una exprimida importante al trafo (le ponen los terminales prácticamente en corto).
Si es un trafo chiquito se las puede ver negras para bancar ese pico (más que es repetitivo) y puede tirar la toalla.

Y de los 8 Ohm... Puede andar con esa impedancia siempre que caigamos en las generales de lo del párrafo anterior, o se queda cortito el trafo y el ampli "ronquea" en los graves. Ahí los picos son más largos (frecuencia más baja, período más largo), así que se descargan los condensadores y se cae la tensión, con lo que se recorta la onda de salida, se genera una linda distorsión (nos acercamos a una onda cuadrada) y maltratamos al parlante, que corre un lindo riesgo (totalmente innecesario) de quemarse

Saludos


----------



## Nimer (Jun 4, 2010)

Bueno, sería cuestión de estimar el trafo para trabajar en -3dB para estar seguros... Calcular 50W en vez de 100W es una diferencia que puede ser importante.

Con respecto a calcular la corriente qué pasó? El último cálculo sería correcto y con 1,44A se pueden llegar a esos 52W en régimen permanente que servirían para cubrir los 125W trabajando a -6dB?.

Andá a dormir, Cacho.


----------



## edix/09 (Jun 4, 2010)

jajaja que buenas explicaciones me perdi pero entendi algo me gusta eso de como restan y sacan los watt nominales y rsm y todo eso pero me confundieron un poco...
entonces 52wrsm tira exactamente?

saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 4, 2010)

Voy a aportar algo, como hacer el calculo de watts PMPO a Watts reales.

Wr = WPMPO/(E x P) + (T x $ x S)

Donde:

Wr :  Watts continuos (reales)
WPMPO :  Watts PMPO
E :  Edad del que realiza el calculo.
P :   Dinero gastado en publicidad del equipo.
T :  Temperatura en medio del Sahara el dia del calculo.
$ :  Costo del equipo (pasado a centavos de Dinares)
S :  Dientes que se alcanzan a ver en la sonrisa del vendedor, mientras intenta la venta.

Sds.


----------



## edix/09 (Jun 4, 2010)

jajajaja ehbressan muy bueno tu calculo ja


----------



## Cacho (Jun 4, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Bueno, sería cuestión de estimar el trafo para trabajar en -3dB para estar seguros... Calcular 50W en vez de 100W es una diferencia que puede ser importante.


Y dejar al trafo al borde de un ataque de nervios 
Pensá que después de cada descarga de los capacitores, la carga es realmente violenta. Eso equivale a poner casi en corto el secundario del trafo y esas cosas no suelen gustarles a los componentes electrónicos...
Si estás medio jugado con la potencia, la temperatura puede irse para arriba hasta quemarlo todo. Necesitás conocer la temperatura máxima de operación del trafo y calcular todo para que no se te pase de ahí. Si no, lo cocinás (los he visto...).


Nimer dijo:


> Con respecto a calcular la corriente qué pasó? El último cálculo sería correcto y con 1,44A se pueden llegar a esos 52W en régimen permanente...


Sólo sobre una carga de 25 Ohm. De la mismísima manera que llegás a P=V²/R, llegás a que P=I²*R. Si P=52W e I=1,44A, entonces R=25 Ohm.


Nimer dijo:


> Andá a dormir, Cacho.


Eso hice  y hoy terminé un liiiiindo día y me saqué de encima una cámara de video que tenía que reparar (odio a JVC)

@Ehbressan:
Dicen los que saben que P.M.P.O. es el acrónimo de Potencia Medida Para el O**te. Y en la fórmula te faltó incluir la constante de Planck 

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

Los diodos, no se les ocurra infradimensionar los diodos rectificadores!!! LOL XD
AJajjaajja


----------



## Nimer (Jun 5, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Y dejar al trafo al borde de un ataque de nervios
> Pensá que después de cada descarga de los capacitores, la carga es realmente violenta. Eso equivale a poner casi en corto el secundario del trafo y esas cosas no suelen gustarles a los componentes electrónicos...


Verdad.


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Si estás medio jugado con la potencia, la temperatura puede irse para arriba hasta quemarlo todo. Necesitás conocer la temperatura máxima de operación del trafo y calcular todo para que no se te pase de ahí. Si no, lo cocinás (los he visto...).


Ahora me hacés pensar acerca del trafo del ampli de luciperrro que armé (estoy re hinchabolas con ese ampli). Ya que la idea era alimentar con el mismo transformador (156VA - 37 0 37) dos etapas de 140W en 8 ohms.
Pero si 52v/4.2A=12ohms, entonces para trabajarlo en 8, ya me falta corriente. Y creo que así, hablamos de sólo una etapa, y sin considerar eficiencia!
Me tiraste a abajo el mundo.

Si conocés algún libro acerca de Audio que te parezca recomendar, te agradezco mucho. Me interesa, quiero tenerlo claro, y necesito practicar.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Eso hice  y hoy terminé un liiiiindo día y me saqué de encima una cámara de video que tenía que reparar (odio a JVC)



Yo odio a jWin.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Y dejar al trafo al borde de un ataque de nervios
> Pensá que después de cada descarga de los capacitores, la carga es realmente violenta. Eso equivale a poner casi en corto el secundario del trafo y esas cosas no suelen gustarles a los componentes electrónicos...
> Si estás medio jugado con la potencia, la temperatura puede irse para arriba hasta quemarlo todo. Necesitás conocer la temperatura máxima de operación del trafo y calcular todo para que no se te pase de ahí. Si no, lo cocinás (los he visto...).



Otra vez se están persiguiendo con esto...
Si van a mantener permanentemente el ampli al 100% de la potencia escuchando al mango música con 0dB de rango dinámico, entonces por cada 100W de potencia del ampli les hacen falta 200VA de potencia del trafo.
Como ese modo de operación NO ES REAL y los diodos tienen una corriente de pico repetitiva máxima directa muchisimo mas alta que la nominal (lo que si están bien elegidos hace que no vuelen) pueden calcular 100VA por cada 100W. y parcialmente solucionar el problema aumentando la capacidad de filtrado.
Va a estar mas exigido el trafo si escucho con volumen alto? SI
Van a estar mas exigidos los diodos? SI
Pero el SI no me sirve si no digo QUE TAN A MENUDO PASA y cuanto es MAS EXIGIDO, y en una instalación casera escuchar con volumen alto NO PASA CASI NUNCA.
Podríamos sacar las cuentas, pero si tenés un trafo de 170VA para alimentar dos amplis de 100W, pues metele sin problemas y cuando tengas la plata y la necesidad real de usar toda la potencia, le comprás un trafo mas grande de 400VA que te va a permitir escuchar senoides de 40Hz a pleno volumen sin problemas...aunque no va a ser algo muy divertido que digamos.

La ingeniería siempre es una cuestión de compromisos...

PD: Si la idea es volar el techo de la casa, vas a tener que ir por el trafo de 400 o 500VA.


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 5, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Y dejar al trafo al borde de un ataque de nervios
> Pensá que después de cada descarga de los capacitores, la carga es realmente violenta. Eso equivale a poner casi en corto el secundario del trafo y esas cosas no suelen gustarles a los componentes electrónicos...
> Si estás medio jugado con la potencia, la temperatura puede irse para arriba hasta quemarlo todo. Necesitás conocer la temperatura máxima de operación del trafo y calcular todo para que no se te pase de ahí. Si no, lo cocinás (los he visto...).
> 
> ...




Puede ser, un Diplomado Doctor en Ingenieria Termonuclear, de la Universidad de Colonia, Alemania, me habia comentado que significaba Propaganda Manipulada Para Opas, pero, uno nunca sabe, todo es tan relativo, hay amplis que consumen 2000 Watts pero entregan 10000 W (Y gente que discute que es real, que existen...), otros que compran cables magicos para alimentar sus equipos y asi, mejorar el sonido (no se que hacen con los 2, 300 o 4500 Kms de cable comun y corriente desde la usina hasta sus casas....), asi que.......
Es verdad Cacho, paso que la escribi de memoria...
Por suerte Alberto gano el Nobel de Fisica en el 21 gracias a esta formula (pero si no hubiera sido por Planck, capaz que no).
En fin, nada es verdad o mentira, todo depende con el cristal que se lo mira..
Y a esta hora, contestando desde el laburo, ya no se ni lo que escribo....



ezavalla dijo:


> Otra vez se están persiguiendo con esto...
> Si van a mantener permanentemente el ampli al 100% de la potencia ecuhando al mango música con 0dB de rango dinámico, entonces por cada 100W de potencia del ampli les hacen falta 200VA de potencia del trafo.
> Como ese modo de operación NO ES REAL y los diodos tienen una corriente de pico repetitiva máxima directa mucho mas alta que la nominal, lo que si están bien elegidos hace que no vuelen, pueden calcular 100VA por cada 100W. y parcialmente solucionar el problema aumentando la capacidad de filtrado.
> Va a estar mas exigido el trafo? SI
> ...



Asi es, siempre hay compromisos. EZ, lo que explicas seria como comprar parlantes de 150 watts, porque el ampli que uso es de 150 watts. La realidad es que vas a usar los parlantes excitandolos con 10 o 15 watts y por ahi, algun pico va a llegar a 100 watts durante 5 o 10 ms, pico que cualquier parlante bien diseñado de 50 o 100 watts, va a poder soportarlo sin problemas, no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Asi es, siempre hay compromisos. EZ, lo que explicas seria como comprar parlantes de 150 watts, porque el ampli que uso es de 150 watts. La realidad es que vas a usar los parlantes excitandolos con 10 o 15 watts y por ahi, algun pico va a llegar a 100 watts durante 5 o 10 ms, pico que cualquier parlante bien diseñado de 50 o 100 watts, *va a poder soportarlo sin problemas, no?*



Seguramente sí, el problema central es "que tan seguido pasa". Una cosa es un pico de 150W y 10ms de largo cada 10 segundos, y otra es el mismo pico una o dos veces por segundo...siempre asumiendo que no hay recorte.
Como bien decís, que tengas 150W en un ampli NO SIGNIFICA que puedas usarlos en forma permanente, por comprimida que tengas la música, por que la cantidad de recorte va a ser terrible a esa potencia y vas a volar otras cosas antes del amplificador. Seguro que lo podés poner el ampli al maximo de su capacidad en forma permanente, y para hacerlo necesitas la potencia de fuente (entre otras cosas) que dice Cacho...pero el asunto es que nunca lo vas a poner a ese nivel en forma permanente, ni al 50% ni al 30% sino mucho menos, dejando el resto para los picos o para algunas muy contadas ocasiones, que es cuando te va a hacer falta en verdad toda la potencia de fuente que la teoría dice. Para el 80 o 90% de los casos, con mucho menos te va a alcanzar...a menos que hagas P.A., en cuyo caso las consideraciones del diseño de la fuente son mucho mas estrictas.


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 5, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Seguramente sí, el problema central es "que tan seguido pasa". Una cosa es un pico de 150W y 10ms de largo cada 10 segundos, y otra es el mismo pico una o dos veces por segundo...siempre asumiendo que no hay recorte.
> 
> 
> Y todo termina al final, en temperatura y stress de componentes, por eso la importancia de el tiempo de duracion y frecuencia del evento. Cuanto menos dure menos temperatura alcanzara y con mas distancia en el tiempo entre evento y evento, mejor. Hay mas tiempo para disipar, si no, kaput....


----------



## Nimer (Jun 5, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Otra vez se están persiguiendo con esto...
> Si van a mantener permanentemente el ampli al 100% de la potencia escuchando al mango música con 0dB de rango dinámico, entonces por cada 100W de potencia del ampli les hacen falta 200VA de potencia del trafo.
> Como ese modo de operación NO ES REAL y los diodos tienen una corriente de pico repetitiva máxima directa muchisimo mas alta que la nominal (lo que si están bien elegidos hace que no vuelen) pueden calcular 100VA por cada 100W. y parcialmente solucionar el problema aumentando la capacidad de filtrado.
> Va a estar mas exigido el trafo si escucho con volumen alto? SI
> ...



Por ahora el amplificador es para usarlo en casa y a medio watt de potencia, pero con buen rango dinámico. Vivo en un edificio en el barrio de once. Tengo gente por todos lados, y no les cae bien el sacudón de paredes.
Pero pensaba eventualmente poder poner el volumen a un nivel considerable como para musicalizar algún cumpleaños o alguna huevada así sin problemas. Tampoco poniéndolo al máximo porque me resulta demasiada potencia (Por los 98dB de sens de los parlantes), pero sí para escuchar a un buen nivel sin tener que preocuparme por la fuente...

Una pregunta aparte:
El amplificador de 130W de Plaquetodo dice que tiene un consumo a 100W de 2,1A. Esos 100W no son RMS?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> El amplificador de 130W de Plaquetodo dice que tiene un consumo a 100W de 2,1A. Esos 100W no son RMS?



No me importa el consumo a 100W. Decime cual es la tensión de alimentación y la resistencia de carga nominal. A partir de ahí sale el resto.



Nimer dijo:


> Tampoco poniéndolo al máximo porque me resulta demasiada potencia (Por los 98dB de sens de los parlantes), *pero sí para escuchar a un buen nivel* *sin tener que preocuparme por la fuente*...



Si saber cuales son las dimensiones de la sala donde vas a escuchar y a cuanta distancia de los parlantes está el punto de escucha no puedo saber "cuanto es buen nivel", pero tené una cosa en claro: con esa sensibilidad de los parlantes, un par de watts de potencia electrica TE DEJA MEDIO SORDO si escuchás a una distancia de entre 1 y 3 metros, así que andá calculando cual es la potencia real de la fuente que va a chupar ese ampli....y te diría que anda aún con la fuente apagada


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 5, 2010)

Si saber cuales son las dimensiones de la sala donde vas a escuchar y a cuanta distancia de los parlantes está el punto de escucha no puedo saber "cuanto es buen nivel", pero tené una cosa en claro: con esa sensibilidad de los parlantes, un par de watts de potencia electrica TE DEJA MEDIO SORDO si escuchás a una distancia de entre 1 y 3 metros, así que andá calculando cual es la potencia real de la fuente que va a chupar ese ampli....y te diría que anda aún con la fuente apagada [/QUOTE]

Y corte de luz en la zona incluido (entiendase "corte de tension"), eso si los 98 dB/W/m son reales ..... Si es un parlante solo y linea Pro, quizas, pero si es un arreglo de 2 o 3 vias con filtro pasivo y hogareño mmmmmm...........


----------



## Cacho (Jun 5, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> La ingeniería siempre es una cuestión de compromisos...


Exactamente, pero bajar la potencia del trafo a la mitad de la salida (de la RMS) es algo que te deja medio jugado ya en el compromiso.
Un 70-80% es un compromiso asumible y poco riesgoso, pero irte a la mitad ya es como mucho.

Supongo que mi espanto debe venir  de ver amplis grandes que, operados por DJ Simio Sordo, cocinan los trafos. A un nivel hogareño no será tanta le exigencia, pero dejarlos con un trafo de la mitad de la potencia sigue sin gustarme (más con trafos chiquitos).


Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Y corte de luz en la zona incluido, eso si los 98 dB/W/m son reales ..... *Si es un parlante solo y linea Pro, quizas, pero si es un arreglo de 2 o 3 vias con filtro pasivo y hogareño mmmmmm*...........



Y cuanta potencia creés que podés perder con un "filtro pasivo hogareño"? vas a perder CASI NADA!! Solo las caídas en la resistencia de las bobinas, y a un valor típico de 0.25 a 0.5 ohm....
Si le bajás de 98 a 95dB/W/m, duplicás la potencia necesaria...de 2 watts pasa a 4....naaaaahhhhh...no pasa nada

PD: Tenés un serio problema con las citas (quote)...nunca embocás una....



Cacho dijo:


> Exactamente, pero bajar la potencia del trafo a la mitad de la salida (de la RMS) es algo que te deja medio jugado ya en el compromiso.
> Un 70-80% es un compromiso asumible y poco riesgoso, pero irte a la mitad ya es como mucho.



Es mucho, pero no tanto si considerás la potencia real que vas a tener que largar *en ese caso*.



Cacho dijo:


> Supongo que mi espanto debe venir  de ver amplis grandes que, operados por DJ Simio Sordo, cocinan los trafos. A un nivel hogareño no será tanta le exigencia, pero dejarlos con un trafo de la mitad de la potencia sigue sin gustarme (más con trafos chiquitos).



Te entiendo, pero en este caso, si tuviera que tirar 20W eléctricos a los parlantes por canal (que son como 40W electricos totales por canal) y tirar abajo el edificio donde vive a un poco más de 110dB SPL, un trafo normal de 160VA estaría operando a mitad de la potencia...tibio, pero a la mitad de su potencia máxima...

No hay que perseguirse en este caso, ya de movida un ampli de 100 o 140W era un despropósito...


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 5, 2010)

Me avive, no cite nada 
No me referia a un filtro pasivo casero u hogareño, me referia a un tipico baffle comercial, para el hogar (poniendolo como el otro extremo del parlante, sin filtro y Pro), con estas dos citas, me referia al espectro con que te podes encontrar, con respecto al rendimiento, y al principio, con respecto a la confiabilidad de los datos que aporta el fabricante (me explique ahora) 
Por el lado de la fuente, les dejo un link, conocido seguramente por algunos de Uds., pero siempre util para el que anda haciendo zapping por los temas:

http://sound.westhost.com/power-supplies.htm

EZ, me podes explicar como hago por el tema de las citas ? Gracias in advance..
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> EZ, me podes explicar como hago por el tema de las citas ? Gracias in advance.



Es fácil! Hacés click en*"botón citar"*del mensaje que querés citar...valga la rebuznancia...y se va al editor. Ahí te aparece el mensaje citado completo encerrado entre etiquetas *QUOTE* y */QUOTE*. La etiqueta QUOTE tiene al lado el signo = mas el nick de quien escribió el mensaje y algunos numerillos que no se que son... probablemente el numero interno del mensaje o que se yo...
Bien, *las etiquetas QUOTE y /QUOTE hay que conservarlas tal cual están*, pero el texto del mensaje *entre ellas* lo podés borrar, marcar negritas...lo que quieras, pero no saqués las etiquetas QUOTE por que se pierde la cita!

Si querés separar la cita en varias partes, pues copiás la etiqueta QUOTE al comienzo del texto que querés citar aparte y la /QUOTE al final...y listo...una cita nueva de otra parte del mensaje....y así siguiendo.

Cuando escribas tus respuestas, *las escribís FUERA de las etiquetas QUOTE y /QUOTE*, para que no aparezca dentro de la cita.

Y listo!


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 5, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Es fácil! Hacés click en*"botón citar"*del mensaje que querés citar...valga la rebuznancia...y se va al editor. Ahí te aparece el mensaje citado completo encerrado entre etiquetas *QUOTE* y */QUOTE*. La etiqueta QUOTE tiene al lado el signo = mas el nick de quien escribió el mensaje y algunos numerillos que no se que son... probablemente el numero interno del mensaje o que se yo...



Creo que entendi  



ezavalla dijo:


> Bien, *las etiquetas QUOTE y /QUOTE hay que conservarlas tal cual están*, pero el texto del mensaje lo podés borrar, marcar negritas...lo que quieras, pero no saqués las etiquetas QUOTE por que se pierde la cita!
> 
> Si querés separar la cita en varias partes, pues copiás la etiqueta QUOTE al comienzo del texto que querés citar aparte y la /QUOTE al final...y listo...una cita nueva de otra parte del mensaje....y así siguiendo.
> 
> ...



La macana que si no entendi, me voy a dar cuenta al mismo tiempo que Uds.....

Muchas gracias, muy clara la explicacion.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2010)

Viste que fácil? La proxima clase es como citar de muchos mensajes diferentes!
Saludos!


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 5, 2010)

Ahhh..... ahi me re-cag*ste.....
Bueno, pero por hoy, ya fue demasiado..
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 5, 2010)

Entiendo el punto que planteás EZ, pero partimos de asunciones distintas: Vos de que la potencia que se va a pedir al ampli es de una fracción (1/5 en este caso) de la total y que sólo los picos tendrán más consumo.
Yo asumo que no reviente aún usándolo a potencias medianamente altas.

En caso de partir de los 40W que planteás, un trafo de 80VA (poco más de 60W de potencia real) ya lo sacaría andando bien. Eso es el 30% de los 260W nominales.


 Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 5, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Yo asumo que no reviente aún usándolo a potencias medianamente altas.


Los grandes fabricantes e ingenieros de amplificadores para el Refuerzo Sonoro, asumen que no podrás exigir mas de 1/3 de la potencia total del amplificador, mencionada como "Rms". A menos que reproduzcas tonos puros. 

...

"Hay tres formas de determinar el consumo de energía / corriente del amplificador: Primero, la toma de corriente máxima a plena potencia de salida. En este caso, la corriente fundirá el interruptor de red dentro de 30 segundos, o el amplificador funcionará menos de 2 minutos antes de que se active la limitación térmica. Por consiguiente no tiene sentido determinar la corriente entrante a plena potencia. La potencia calorífica a plena potencia será de todos modos limitada por los circuitos de protección. 

No hay material de programa de audio que produzca una potencia de salida plena constante; de haberlo, sería solamente de onda sinusoidal a propósitos de prueba. En el caso de que el amplificador funcionara a plena potencia constantemente (como en onda sinusoidal) en bajas impedancias, el fP 6400 tiene un limitador de corriente de red denominado AFSTM (Automatic Fuse Saver), que limita la toma de corriente a largo plazo.

Recomendamos diseñar la distribución de potencia por lo menos para la corriente a 1/8 de potencia, así como para 1/3 de potencia para aplicaciones de gran rendimiento como en discotecas, etc. Segundo, la corriente media máxima prevista en el peor caso de material de programa, que es 1/3 de la plena potencia según la norma FTC. A este nivel la música estará en estado de recorte constante y, por consiguiente, es el nivel de potencia más alto que se puede obtener sin eliminar completamente el programa. 

Por último, la “potencia de funcionamiento normal” según la definición de la norma IEC 65/ANSI/UL 6500 y utilizada por la mayoría de agencias de seguridad. La potencia de funcionamiento normal se mide con ruido rosa y con una potencia de salida media igual a 1/8 de la plena potencia. Una octava de la potencia total es tan alta como la reproducción musical al mismo tiempo que se intenta evitar un descreste obvio. También corresponde a un espacio libre de 9dB, un valor muy bajo para un programa de audio normal."


Fuente: ver archivo adjunto.


----------



## edix/09 (Jun 5, 2010)

ja por una maldita pregunta que hice se fueron re lejos jajaja...

cuando me aclaras a 25ohms cacho porque decis eso? 

Entonces la potencia real en rsm aproximadamente es de 60 rsm?

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 5, 2010)

Ese número que mencionás Yoangel es algo bastante sensato, pero fijate que esa estimación se hace en base a que no haya clipping y equivale a asumir un rango dinámico de poco más de 4dB.
Si a eso le sumás la eficiencia (pongamos un 60%), tenés que la potencia que necesitás es del 55% de la nominal. Eso será el 80% de la potencia aparente del trafo, que deberá ser del 68,75% de la nominal de salida del ampli. Ya llegamos al 70% y sin márgenes de seguridad sobre la presunción inicial.

Un 70-80% es un compromiso aceptable y poco riesgoso decía más arriba  

@Edix:
Lo de los 25 Ohm está explicado en el post donde lo puse en respuesta a otro de Nimer. P=I²*R 


Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Ese número que mencionás Yoangel es algo bastante sensato, pero fijate que esa estimación se hace en base a que no haya clipping *y equivale a asumir un rango dinámico de poco más de 4dB*.



Cacho, ojo con los 4dB por que esa situación NO DEBE DARSE. Cerca del final, dice:



			
				YoAngel dijo:
			
		

> Recomendamos diseñar la distribución de potencia por lo menos para la  corriente a 1/8 de potencia, *así como para 1/3 de potencia para  aplicaciones de gran rendimiento como en discoteca*s, etc. Segundo, la  corriente media máxima prevista en el peor caso de material de programa,  *que es 1/3 de la plena potencia según la norma FTC. A este nivel la  música estará en estado de recorte constante y, por consiguiente, es el  nivel de potencia más alto que se puede obtener sin eliminar  completamente el programa*.



Y un poco más abajo:



			
				YoAngel dijo:
			
		

> Una octava de la potencia total es tan alta como la reproducción musical  al mismo tiempo que se intenta evitar un descreste obvio. *También  corresponde a un espacio libre (=rango dinámico) de 9dB, un valor muy bajo para un  programa de audio normal*.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 6, 2010)

La cita de Yoangel viene del punto 6.7 (pag. 11) del manual, donde se trata el dimensionamiento de la línea eléctrica de alimentación. Dimensionar para 1/3 de la potencia total en caso de aplicaciones exigentes como discotecas: Poco rango dinámico => Consumo alto constante.
Es el "de esta forma no te quedás corto con los cables".

Lo del rango dinámico sigue cerrándome igual que antes: Como no se espera que algo tenga menos de 4dB y algo de rango, estamos continuamente al borde del clipping (o en el clipping mismo) con cada golpe que se le da al bombo.

Si el peor escenario que plantean es un consumo constante del 33% de la potencia nominal, repitiendo la misma cuenta de antes llego a una fuente que habrá de poder soportar eso. La única diferencia es que estos muchachos toman una eficiencia del 78% a plena potencia (y no dicen cuál es la de la fuente).

Insisto en mi cálculo, sólo que si cambiamos el 60% de rendimiento por el 78% que estipulan en el manual, llegamos a una fuente un poco más chica.


Saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 7, 2010)

En el articulo que linkie en el mensaje 32, Rod Elliott, recomienda como el minimo absoluto un trafo de 100 VA para un ampli de 100 Watts.
Y como maximo 4 veces en VA la potencia en Watts (Para clase AB que va a trabajar todo el tiempo al mango), y de 5 a 7 veces lo normal para clase A (7,5 veces recomienda Nelson Pass).
Sds.


----------



## Nimer (Jun 7, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> No me importa el consumo a 100W. Decime cual es la tensión de alimentación y la resistencia de carga nominal. A partir de ahí sale el resto.



El de plaquetodo alimenta con 36v simétricos.
Y con la fórmula que te robé a vos o a Cacho (no recuerdo bien a quien ni en donde), calculo que son 125W (más atrás está el método de cálculo que aplico). Pero con el asunto de la corriente, Cacho ya me remarcó que eso no es posible a menos que tenga una corriente en el transformador de (125 / 36) 3,4A, y falta sumar un porcentaje por la eficiencia del amplificador.
Entonces.. Si en plaquetodo dice 2.1A para sacar 100W, se me iban un poco de las manos los números si el cálculo este dice que necesito 4A como mínimo.

Ahora estoy pensando en armarlo a la inversa.. Elegir la potencia de salida que quiero, y obtener mediante cálculos las características del transformador que voy a necesitar. Y espero que me corrijan si es necesario, pero creo que es así:


Estimemos para un amplificador de 100W en 8Ω.
Sqrt^(100W x 8) = 28,28v RMS.
Para tener 28v en la salida del amplificador, le sumo 3v que caen en los transistores.
Teniendo 31v, le sumamos un 3% de tensión de rizado llegando a 32v.
Entonces con 32v obtengo mis 100Wrms tan queridos!
Pero claro, la corriente tiene que poder soportar el plan. Y 28,28v sobre 8Ω = 3,53A.
De donde sacamos que 28,28v x 3,53A = 100W, eso para el audio. 
Si a esos 100, les sumo un 60% por la eficiencia, llego a 160VA de potencia en el transformador.
Y 160VA / 32v = 5A
Pero caramba, si necesito hacer una etapa estereo de 100W, estamos hablando de 10A! Y me pareció demasiado sólo porque en todos los circuitos que vi en el foro, del orden de cualquier potencia, estos números están un poco subidos de tono.

Pero, de nuevo, yo no soy el que sabe. Soy el que quiere saber.

En mi caso particular, alimento dos etapas a una tensión de 37Vac, con 4,2A disponibles en total. Donde el cálculo da unos 135Wrms. Pero con esto, veo que la corriente no me alcanza según Cacho. Y que me alcanza según Ezavalla.
En caso de que empiecen a pelearse, quiero que sepan que en mi corazón hay lugar para los dos.

Los leo, muchachos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> .......Ahora estoy pensando en armarlo a la inversa.. Elegir la potencia de salida que quiero, y obtener mediante cálculos las características del transformador que voy a necesitar.:.......


Date una vuelta por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 7, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> El de plaquetodo alimenta con 36v simétricos.
> Y con la fórmula que te robé a vos o a Cacho (no recuerdo bien a quien ni en donde), calculo que son 125W (más atrás está el método de cálculo que aplico). Pero con el asunto de la corriente, Cacho ya me remarcó que eso no es posible a menos que tenga una corriente en el transformador de (125 / 36) 3,4A, y falta sumar un porcentaje por la eficiencia del amplificador.
> Entonces.. Si en plaquetodo dice 2.1A para sacar 100W, se me iban un poco de las manos los números si el cálculo este dice que necesito 4A como mínimo.
> 
> ...



Ojo, me parece que los 28,28 volts son eficaces, los tenes que multiplicar por 1,41 ademas de agregarle 5 volts de caida en los transistores (mejor que 3). Ademas, tene en cuenta que para lograr una excursion de 28,28 volts a la salida, tenes que ver con cuantos mV lo alimentas y cual es la relacion de amplificacion.
Todo esto, si no me equivoco, ya que soy mecanico 
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> El de plaquetodo alimenta con 36v simétricos.


Y la carga nominal????
Bueno, supongamos 8 ohms nominales.
Potencia de pico: Pp=(V^2)/R y supongamos a plena carga que caen 6v, entonces:
*Pp=(30^2)/8=112W* (monedas mas, monedas menos) y la potencia "eficaz" (con onda senoidal) es: Prms = Pp / 2 = 60W.
Corriente pico: *Ip = sqr(Pp / R) = 3.75A* (PICO!!!)
Corriente "rms": Irms = sqr( Prms / R)= 2.7A
Claro...todo esto a plena potencia con onda senoidal...lo que es completamente irreal. Bien, esto es potencia sobre la carga (y en el punto de maxima eficiencia del ampli), así que del trafo vas a consumir una potencia de 60W / 0.6 = 100W y de la red... 100W / 0.8 = 125W

Es decir, para un ampli de 60Wrms necesitas un trafo de 125VA, por que si la calculas con la de pico te vas a 240VA y eso es una barbaridad.

En resumen...necesitas de la fuente..COMO MUCHO...la misma potencia que podés producir de pico y estás recontra-re-cubierto. Si la bajás a la mitad y escuchás música y no ondas senoidales al mango, seguís recontra-re-cubierto por menos plata y podés bajar más aún.


----------



## edix/09 (Jun 7, 2010)

siguieron hablando jeje... ezavalla eso de la fuente es si no lo usos a todo lo que da al amplificador?


----------



## Nimer (Jun 7, 2010)

Fogonazo: Leído.
Ehbressan: Claro que son Vrms. Nunca los pasé a pico (rectificar) porque para las cuentas iba a ser "multiplicar para despues dividir" por el mismo número.



ezavalla dijo:


> En resumen...necesitas de la fuente..COMO MUCHO...la misma potencia que podés producir de pico y estás recontra-re-cubierto. Si la bajás a la mitad y escuchás música y no ondas senoidales al mango, seguís recontra-re-cubierto por menos plata y podés bajar más aún.



Va quedando claro. Yo había tomado al pie de la letra el asunto de que se puede utilizar un transformador de 1/4 de la potencia que exije el amplificador en total, debido al rango dinámico que muy bien explicaste en el thread de los datos de transformadores.
Lo que dijo Cacho, voy creyendo que es hablando de uso intensivo, y a todo lo que da. Y aún así, no llegaría a reproducir la potencia máxima contínuamente por la dinámica de la música. Pero los picos que cubren los capacitores le generan al transformador exigencias pulsantes que lo terminan incendiando al tener que volver a cargarlos consumiendo esos picos de corriente. 

Así que, creyendo que entendí, dejo de jorobar.
Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 7, 2010)

¡Pero si lo que yo decía no es muy diferente a lo que están diciendo!
Yo estipulaba como compromiso aceptable tener un trafo del 70-80% de la potencia del ampli. En el caso de tener un ampli de 60W sería uno de entre 42 y 48W (son alrededor de 60VA).

Idealmente poner uno de más potencia, pero si no hay plata, con 60VA ya andamos.

Si es uno de 100W, 70-80W (100VA) de trafo y así seguimos... En definitiva, la aparente mínima que ha de tener el trafo es igual a la RMS del ampli. Si fuera más, mejor.


Saludos


----------



## Naders150 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yo quede mas enredado tengo un transformador de 420va con una tension de +-70vcd.

Segun el post de fogonazo con esos 420va podría sacar 150wrms x 2
300w + (300*0.4) = 420w
--------------------------------------------
Segun cacho serian 300wrms x 2

Potencia total 600w * 70% =420va
--------------------------------------------
Segun ezalla son como 500wrms x 2

Al ojo.
--------------------------------------------

Y por favor llevo leyendo muchas horas, y si me atrevo a preguntar es por que de verdad estoy......... como  calcular la cantidad de transistores de salida teniendo en cuenta que deseo utilizar el amplificador con cargas de 4ohm y de ves en cuando 2ohm


----------



## Cacho (Jul 3, 2011)

Según Cacho estás citándolo mal, o interpretando mal sus números.

Según dijo este burro, con 420VA podés tener _*hasta*_ 420W, eso es 210Wx2. Y estás en el límite.
No 600W, ni por asomo.

Para esos 600W necesitarías un trafo capaz de entregar entre 420 y 480*W*, lo que se traduce en un núcleo de alrededor de 600*VA*, y VA no es lo mismo que *W*.

Por tu ampli, con +-70V y ese trafo no podrías bajar la carga de unos 20Ω. Ahí vas complicadísimo.
Y con lo de la cantidad de transistores... Aclaro que van como 866368573 veces que lo digo: La potencia no se mide en transistores, ni se ponen transistores como una guirnalda "así porque sí".

Calculá la Imax que tendrás, revisá el gráfico de SOA de los transistores de salida y contrastá la corriente de esos con la tensión de alimentación para encontrar el límite.
Encontrada la máxima corriente que les podés pedir, dividí la Imax que calculaste primero por esa corriente máxima por transistor. Ahí tenés el número que necesitás como mínimo.

Ahora buscás la ganancia de los de salida y calculás la Ib del arreglo de transistores, que debe ser menor a la Ic de los drivers y esa corriente la tenés que asegurar con las resistencias y demás de esa sección.

Como aproximación, ponele 120 (puse ciento veinte, no doce) transistores por rama y seguro que no se queman.

Saludos


----------



## Naders150 (Jul 3, 2011)

Que pena Cacho por mal interpretar tus comentarios, bueno al parecer soy cabeza dura pero a punta de regaños he aprendido, ya nunca mas volveré a preguntar cuantos transistores poner, muchísimas gracias.

Tenia algunos conceptos mal creía que VA era lo mismo que W. Según lo que entendí de algunas lecturas, si es lo mismo en CC pero en CA cambia ya que hay que tener en cuenta el factor de potencia.

Bueno busque información adicional del transformador mencionado, el cual proviene de un amplificador sansui B-3000.
Segun el manual el equipo consume 440w  540va
pero solo entrega 120wrms x 2 THD 0.05%

Otra cosa que no había percatado: es que el transformador fue bobinado de nuevo........
(Quedo como original lo delato la cinta de papel que no habia notado)

En este caso asumo que el nucleo esta preparado para entregar 540va 440w.
Antes de que me manden ya estoy leyendo el tema de como obtener datos de los tr......

Adjunto el manual del amplificador pesa 9mg, mejor mando el link mejor

http://www.eserviceinfo.com/downloadsm/51180/Sansui_B1000, B3000.html


----------



## Cacho (Jul 5, 2011)

Naders150 dijo:


> ...en CA cambia ya que hay que tener en cuenta el factor de potencia.


Y no sólo eso: Tené en cuenta que lo que a vos te interesa es transferir energía. 
En un trafo cualquiera, el núcleo te dice qué tan grande habrá de ser el campo a generar para "llenarlo" y es ese mismo campo el que va a inducir corriente en el secundario. Nada nuevo.

Ahora, el núcleo te dirá cuántos VA van a circular en el primario como máximo. De todos esos VA, sólo una parte va a estar disponible en el secundario (entre un 70 y 80% usualmente) por esas cosas de la termodinámica.
Entonces, si tenés 100VA (el núcleo puede manejar esa potencia), en el primario tendrás _hasta_ 100VA y en el secundario entre 70 y 80VA. 


Naders150 dijo:


> Segun el manual el equipo consume 440w  540va
> pero solo entrega 120wrms x 2 THD 0.05%


A ver... El 80% de eficiencia quiere decir que...
540VA*0,8=432VA ~440VA. Oh, coincidencia  Será un poquito más eficiente, pero cae en el mismo rango.

Por otro lado:
120W eficaces (los que se conocen como RMS) por canal hacen 240W de pico.
240Wpico*2=480W.
Estamos en presencia de un transformador muy bien dimensionado, para que no le falte corriente bajo ninguna condición normal de opreración, porexigente que sea.

La matemática no miente, sólo hay que evitar perderse con los números.
Saludos


----------



## 0002 (Ago 31, 2011)

Hola gente, quisiera que me ayudaran con una duda, segun cacho acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculos-potencia-amplificadores-seleccionar-transistor-adecuado-18426/index2.html

si tengo una fuente que es capaz de darme ≈50Vrms sobre una carga de 4Ω tomando en cuenta una caida del 10% en la fuente y que la onda senoidal esté 5V por debajo de la tensión de los rieles, entonces dicha fuente me daría algo así como ≈600W. Y en las especificaciones del amplificador dice que es capáz de dar 425Wrms, entonces estamos hablando del margen de seguridad que mencionan Cacho y Ezavalla ó ¿estoy mal en mis cuentas?


----------



## Cacho (Ago 31, 2011)

0002 dijo:


> si tengo una fuente que es capaz de darme ≈50Vrms sobre una carga de 4Ω...


Pará... Si te está dando 50Vrms sobre 4r, entonces la potencia es de 50*50/4 [W]. Eso son 625W.


0002 dijo:


> ...tomando en cuenta una caida del 10% en la fuente y que la onda senoidal esté 5V por debajo de la tensión de los rieles, entonces dicha fuente me daría *algo así como ≈600W*.






Caída del 10% => 50V-10%=50V-5V=45V.
45V-5V=40V.

P(40V)=40*40/4 [W]=*400W*
Revisá tus números...


0002 dijo:


> Y en las especificaciones del amplificador dice que es capáz de dar *425Wrms*...


400W estimado a ojo nomás, 425W declarados por fábrica... Bastante buena la aproximación, ¿no? . Es un error del orden del 5%.


0002 dijo:


> ...entonces estamos hablando del margen de seguridad que mencionan Cacho y Ezavalla ó ¿estoy mal en mis cuentas?


Las cuentas no sé cómo las hayas hecho, pero lo que me parece que lo que te estás perdiendo son los conceptos de cada cosa.

No te confundas la tensión nominal de alimentación con la tensión bajo carga, ni ninguna de esas con la tensión sobre la carga (esta es la que estamos tratando de estimar).
Si tenés la tensión sobre la carga, no hay más estimación que hacer ni caída a considerar: Se calcula directamente la potencia.
Si tenés la tensión de alimentación, se estima una caída y cierta distancia entre los picos de las ondas y la tensión de alimentación (bajo carga).

Para hacerlo más confuso, por si faltara algo, lo de los factores de seguridad no lo estás considerando como es. Básicamente se trata de calcular las corrientes y tensiones máximas posibles en el aparato y sobre eso dejar el margen. En este caso serían los 50Vrms (70V de pico) que tendrás y la corriente que pueden tener que manejar. Con esos datos buscás transistores que funcionen bien para tu diseño.

Fijate bien, que se te están mezclando las peras con las bananas y la ensalada de fruta que se está armando te va a marear si no la frenás medio rápido.

Saludos


----------



## 0002 (Sep 1, 2011)

Cacho gracias, por responder , creeme que precisamente por la ensalada, es que hice mi pregunta, pero pues el detalle, es que los ≈ 50Vrms, eran ya tomando en cuenta la perdida del 10% y tomando que el voltaje de salida estuviera a 5V de la tensión de los rieles  , osea:

Tengo un transformador que tira 60Vca-0-60Vca rectificados y filtrados serían ≈ 83Vcd, calculando una pérdida del 10% y que el voltaje de la onda senoidal este a 5V de los rieles (leí por ahi que mejor planear para lo peor y esperar lo mejor), me dan esos ≈ 50Vrms (siendo muy pesimistas creo).

En cuanto a la selección de los transistores, tengo la duda, entonces suponiendo que mi fuente me de esos supuestos 50Vrms (70Vpico), suponiendo que eligo como transistor, el 2SC5200, del cual checando gráfico de SOA, tomando según yo los 70Vpico (por aquello de la seguridad), tomando en cuenta la línea que dice Icmax (continuous), alcanzo a ver que a ese voltaje soporta 2A, hablando que necesitaría manejar una Imax = 20A, entonces ¿necesitaría 10 transistores? ó ¿vuelvo a estar mal? 

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2011)

0002 dijo:


> ...osea:
> 
> Tengo un transformador que tira 60Vca-0-60Vca rectificados y filtrados serían ≈ 83Vcd, calculando una pérdida del 10% y que el voltaje de la onda senoidal este a 5V de los rieles (leí por ahi que mejor planear para lo peor y esperar lo mejor), me dan esos ≈ 50Vrms (siendo muy pesimistas creo).


Bueno, frená un segundo y vamos por partes:
Tenés un trafo de 60+60V. Rectificando eso y sin carga tenés cerca de 83-84V. Hasta ahí vamos bien.
¿De dónde salió la tabla de potencias que pusiste más arriba?

Todas las demás estimaciones están hechas en base a un trafo medianamente bien dimensionado. Muchas veces las compañías grandes que fabrican amplis usan trafos un tanto subdimensionados (ahorran muchísima plata así) y con tensiones nominales bastante altas. Así la tensión cae estrepitosamente bajo consumos importantes, pero entra en los rangos esperados.
En tu caso, ¿de qué potencia es el trafo? (buscá un tema de Ezavalla sobre cómo obtener datos de los transformadores)


0002 dijo:


> En cuanto a la selección de los transistores...


Ese paso lo das cuando tenés ya los valores de la fuente, pero en un principio deberías estimarlos con los +-83V que te da en vacío la fuente (al menos para el bias, que lo vas a tener con esa tensión en reposo).


Saludos


----------



## 0002 (Sep 3, 2011)

Gracias Cacho, ahora ya me está quedando mucho más claro, la tabla de potencias la saque del Datasheet de un amplificador Mackie 1400 Series:

http://www.mackie.com/pdf/m1400_m1400i_om.pdf

del cuál tengo la carcarza y el transformador , aunque todavia tengo ciertas dudas acerca del mismo (cuestion de un cable del secundario que no tiene continuidad  ), y ando investigando si puedo darle buen uso.

Ahora namas me queda, ponerme a hacer la tarea en cuanto a investigar sobre el tema de Ezavalla y checar lo de la selección de los transistores, según he visto tengo que calcular la corriente que voy a tener en base a esos 82V, con una resistencia de por ejemplo 4Ω, una vez obtenida esa corriente ≈20A y de ahí me refiero a la tabla del SOA de los transistores ¿verdad?, tomando en cuenta los 82V para saber que corriente puede soportar el transistor ¿cierto?.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2011)

A ver...
Si tenés +-80V deberías andar (idealmente) en los 400W sobre 8r y el doble sobre 4r.
Eso declara 250W y 425 respectivamente, con 630W en 2r. Entonces en 8r tenés 63V sobre la carga (88V pico), 58V (81Vp) sobre 4r y 35,5V (casi 50Vp) en 2r.
Ese trafo está diseñado para que se le caiga la tensión. Y en puente la cosa no da mejor.

Si vamos por el lado de la corriente no cambia mucho el asunto.

De acá podés bajarte el esquema del ampli ese: http://www.eserviceinfo.com/downloadsm/27014/Mackie_M1400.html.
Fijate que está bastante limitado en la salida, así que ahí se entiende cómo dan esos números 

Por los transistores de salida, los originales son los 21193/94. Son una muy buena opción.

Saludos


----------



## 0002 (Sep 4, 2011)

Entonces estamos hablando de que tengo que tomar todas estas caidas de tensión al momento de calcular por ejemplo la caida admisible en la fuente, para saber cuantos µF necesito para que la tensión caiga a los niveles que me dices, tal como lo hace en el amplificador original ¿verdad?

como lo hace aquí el compañero Oscar Monsalvo:


Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Hola jacker, no entiendo tu formula, pero la formula que usé es diferente:
> 
> C (F) = (5*Vp) / (2*pi*Rl*Vrp-p*frec)
> 
> ...


 
Hablando de los transistores, pensaba utilizar los tan mencionados 2SC5200 y 2SA1943 (por baratos y accesibles donde vivo), pues he leido de muchos compañeros que los han utilizado, con buenos resultados utilizandolos en el amplificador Spain 1500, después con un poco más de billetes comprar los MJL3281 y MJL1302 en Newark. 

Y ahora que veo el esquema que me mandaste, creo que no existe mucho problema con que haya un cable del secundario que no marque continuidad , además viendo los dos voltajes que maneja ±80 y ±90 que al menos para mi es evidente, eso que marcas de que el voltaje debe caer estrepitosamente, ó ¿estos voltajes son para otra función?.


----------



## 0002 (Oct 5, 2011)

Cacho resolviendo mis problemas con los capacitores que necesito para hacer la fuente de un amplificador, con el transformador que te dije antes me surgió una duda.

tu dijiste:



Cacho dijo:


> A ver...
> Si tenés +-80V deberías andar (idealmente) en los 400W sobre 8r y el doble sobre 4r.
> Eso declara 250W y 425 respectivamente, con 630W en 2r. Entonces en 8r tenés 63V sobre la carga (88V pico), 58V (81Vp) sobre 4r y 35,5V (casi 50Vp) en 2r.
> Ese trafo está diseñado para que se le caiga la tensión. Y en puente la cosa no da mejor.



Pero resolviendo las cuentas me da:

250W en 8Ω: ≈45Vrms (63Vpp)
425W en 4Ω: ≈41Vrms (58vpp)
600W en 2Ω: ≈35Vrms (50Vpp)

y quería ver, ¿si mis cálculos están bien? o si ¿volví a aplicar la de "de que estas hablando Willis" ?

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 8, 2011)

0002 dijo:


> 250W en 8Ω: ≈45Vrms (63Vpp)
> 425W en 4Ω: ≈41Vrms (58vpp)
> 600W en 2Ω: ≈35Vrms (50Vpp)
> 
> y quería ver, ¿si mis cálculos están bien?


Sí y no 

Cosa importante: La potencia se calcula *con la tensión que se aplica a la carga*, no con la nominal que da la fuente en vacío que en el 99% de los casos es superior.

En tu caso, usando los valores que te da el fabricante, podés calcular precisamente esa tensión sobre la carga y *no es la que necesitás para calcular el filtrado de la fuente*. Para eso necesitás la nominal.

En cuanto a la potencia, se calcula usando el valor RMS de la onda que va a la carga. Figura robada de http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/acdc.htm
​Eso quiere decir que *sobre tu carga* vas a tener una onda de ese estilo y la tensión con la que calculás la potencia *es la RMS* (es el valor de pico dividido por √2).
Si querés la potencia de pico, usás el valor de pico .

-250W *de pico* sobre 8r se obtienen con una onda de ~45V *de pico sobre la carga* y eso son 45/√2[Vrms]=~32Vrms.
-250W sin ninguna otra especificación, son los calculados con la tensión RMS. Entonces tenés que tener ~45Vrms *sobre la carga*, y eso son 45V*√2[Vpico]=~63,5Vpico.

¿Se entiende o vamos de nuevo?

Saludos


----------



## 0002 (Oct 10, 2011)

Enserio Cacho que si algún día fundo una Universidad, muchas personas de foros de electrónica, resivirán sus cartas de invitación a ser maestros. .

Entonces debería refiendome a esto:



Cacho dijo:


> 1) La onda de salida no llega a cubrir de +V a -V, siempre queda cerca pero un poco por debajo. Entre 2 y 3V. Podría ser más y raramente será menos.
> 2) La fuente sufre una caída de tensión al tener que suministrar potencia.
> 
> Con eso recalculamos las potencias "reales" (en rigor de verdad, habría que medirlas con el circuito armado y funcionando).
> ...



Debería tomar en cuenta que si mi tensión pico es por ejemplo:

Vpp ≈ 63V (≈45Vrms) en 8Ω, aplicando los cálculos al revés (por decirlo de alguna manera), sumando los 3V de diferencia entre el Vpico de la onda senoidal y los rieles de alimentación, me daría el voltaje que debería tener mi fuente ya con la caida incluida ¿cierto?, tomando en cuenta que el voltaje de las ramas es de ±80V.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 12, 2011)

0002 dijo:


> Enserio Cacho que si algún día fundo una Universidad, muchas personas de foros de electrónica, resivirán sus cartas de invitación a ser maestros.


Mandale una a Nilfred, se va a poner muy contento con la invitación: Le encantan los eventos sociales 


0002 dijo:


> Vpp ≈ 63V (≈45Vrms) en 8Ω, aplicando los cálculos al revés (por decirlo de alguna manera), sumando los 3V de diferencia entre el Vpico de la onda senoidal y los rieles de alimentación, me daría el voltaje que debería tener mi fuente ya con la caida incluida ¿cierto?, tomando en cuenta que el voltaje de las ramas es de ±80V.


Ojo, *Vp* no es lo mismo que *Vpp* 
*Vp* es la tensión de pico (entre 0V y el máximo) y *Vpp* es la tensión pico a pico (entre el pico máximo y el mínimo), que muchas veces es el doble que Vp.

Por la cuenta: Si Vp es 63V, sumamos los 3V al riel de alimentación, vamos a 66V y si la caída es del 5% la tensión en vacío debería rondar los 70V.Si son 80V y te deja en 66V la caída es bastante más grande, del orden del 17-18%.
Como sea, la tensión en vacío es la más fácil de medir, con un tester alcanza 

Saludos


----------



## 0002 (Oct 13, 2011)

Disculpa pero los dedos aveces se van simplemente  (error de dedo), entonces en ese aspecto no estaba tan perdido, ahora verificando las cuentas, con esa caida más o menos (15% - 18% en 80V) me da como resultado casi el mismo número de µFaradios, que el amplificador original tenia en su fuente (del cual voy a utilizar su trafo).

Edit: lo de las invitaciones, espermos algún día llegue


----------

